# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  سامسونج تطرح أغطية حماية لهواتف Galaxy S3 و Galaxy Note 2

## mohamed73

*سامسونج تطرح أغطية حماية لهواتف Galaxy S3 و Galaxy Note 2* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]كشفت  اليوم شركة سامسونج عن مجموعة أغطيه جديدة والتي تعطي الهاتف طبقة حماية  من الخلف ومن الأمام ، لتركيب هذه الأغطيه سيتوجب عليك نزع غطاء البطارية  الخلفي وتركيب هذا الغطاء بدلاً منه وهو بدوره سيعمل على حماية شاشة الهاتف  وإضافة لمسة جمالية لهاتفك.
هذه الاغطيه متوفرة للهاتف Galaxy S3  والهاتف Galaxy Note 2 يمكنك الحصول على هذا الغطاء بسعر 39.99 دولار  أمريكي ويمكنك شراء هذه الأغطية من الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].

----------


## GSM-AYA

*شكرا لك على المتابعة*

----------


## محمد السيد

شكرا على المتابعه

----------


## hassan riach

*شكرا لك على المتابعة*

----------

